# Maltese Breed Standards in Other Places



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought this was very interesting and as you can see there are many differences between the AKC standard and FCI

http://www.fci.be/uploaded_files/065gb98_en.doc

http://www.fci.be/nomenclature.aspx


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thats the standard we have. Milo will never ever reach it in weight!! I doubt he'll reach the height either, but he's not too far off.
the weight standard is up to about 8.8lbs - I've never seen a maltese that big in the ring. the ones I've seen I'd guess to be between 5.5 and 7.5lbs.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

I met a Miniature Pinscher show breeder from Norway when I was in SoBe and while he loved Remy, he was so surprised to see how small he was. Remy being 3.5 lbs is definitely below standard but he told me that Maltese are much bigger and sturdier looking in Europe. He was recently in Malta and they are also bigger there! Isn't that where our furballs originated from?


----------

